# The Circvs is down?



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2007)

I tried to access the Circvs, but it looks like it's down. What the heck is wrong?


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 18, 2007)

The CM domain name expired.  Here are the results of the whois lookup:


```
Domain Name: circvsmaximvs.com

      Created on..............: Thu, Mar 16, 2006
      Expires on..............: Fri, Mar 16, 2007
      Record last updated on..: Sun, Mar 18, 2007
```


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 18, 2007)

Yea, that register.com site makes it look like something more.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2007)

It's renewed.  The "automatic safe renew" feature appears to have _not_ automatically, safely renewed it.  I had to go do it manually. Should be fine; maybe some propogation issues?


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 18, 2007)

It's only been 15 minutes since you edited, but it ain't back yet.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Should be fine; maybe some propogation issues?




The whois info updated:


```
Domain Name: circvsmaximvs.com

      Created on..............: Thu, Mar 16, 2006
      Expires on..............: Mon, Mar 16, 2009
      Record last updated on..: Sun, Mar 18, 2007
```

Now it will just take time for DNS servers to stop caching the old info and all should be well....


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank goodness...I was not going crazy. Yeah,it has been down since, like 8:00 a.m.+ EST, when I checked it last.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Thank goodness...I was not going crazy. Yeah,it has been down since, like 8:00 a.m.+ EST, when I checked it last.




For people that still can't get there due to cached entries on their DNS server, you can add the following to your hosts file to get there in the interim:


```
65.127.163.19   www.circvsmaximvs.com
```


----------



## Aeson (Mar 18, 2007)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> For people that still can't get there due to cached entries on their DNS server, you can add the following to your hosts file to get there in the interim:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



How do we add it to the file?


----------



## Aeson (Mar 18, 2007)

never mind. I figured it out.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2007)

Good. At least it wasn't something horrible like the server crashing or something.


----------



## Aries_Omega (Mar 19, 2007)

*Whew*

As of 2058 hrs (8:57pm) Eastern Standard Time it was down. Any idea as to when Circvs will be up?

Also 65.127.163.19 is an IP address....I just have no idea what to do with it except ping it.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 19, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> never mind. I figured it out.




And for us not as clever what did you do with the info?


----------



## Aeson (Mar 19, 2007)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And for us not as clever what did you do with the info?



reveal pointed out it is only a temp fix. If the IP address ever changes you will have to remove the line from your HOSTS file.  Find your HOSTS file. I don't know which OS you're using. Open it in a text editor and copy the IP address and URL above into it. Make sure there is at least one space in between.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 19, 2007)

...-Horrors fill the mind...on not seeing CM-

Well, I am one person, who can't get there...for the time being.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 19, 2007)

Huh, I've had no problems getting there all day long.  Guess it just likes me better than it does you, TS.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 19, 2007)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Huh, I've had no problems getting there all day long.  Guess it just likes me better than it does you, TS.



Your DNS refreshed like many others. TS's has not. Mine hasn't either. I'm using the HOSTS fix for now.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 19, 2007)

Well...it is not a total loss. Just check the mobile...got in there. But as per my PC...not yet.


			
				Dungannon said:
			
		

> Huh, I've had no problems getting there all day long.  Guess it just likes me better than it does you, TS.


----------



## hong (Mar 19, 2007)

Bizarrely I managed to get on to CM last night, but today it's back to the register.com page.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2007)

Working fine for me.  Hopefully this will just clear itself up.


----------



## Wyn McTwitch (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't been able to access it once, starting Sunday morning.

Will somebody please tell me how to do the HOST fix?  This is driving me insane.


----------



## hong (Mar 19, 2007)

In \windows\system32\drivers\etc, there is a "hosts" file. It maps domain names to IP addresses, like this:

127.0.0.1  localhost


Add a line to this file:

65.127.163.19   www.circvsmaximvs.com


----------



## Wyn McTwitch (Mar 19, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> In \windows\system32\drivers\etc, there is a "hosts" file. It maps domain names to IP addresses, like this:
> 
> 127.0.0.1  localhost
> 
> ...




Thanks, hongie.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 19, 2007)

Wyn did you forget your password? It looks like you started a new account.


----------



## xmanii (Mar 19, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> In \windows\system32\drivers\etc, there is a "hosts" file. It maps domain names to IP addresses, like this:
> 
> 127.0.0.1  localhost
> 
> ...





Make sure when you save it, it is NOT saved as a .txt file afterwards. Just plain hosts


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 20, 2007)

I just started having this problem this morning, being redirected to register.com. I was reading threads until about 8:15 a.m. and then the redirect started.

Is it a new problem on CM's end, or do I need to do the hosts file fix?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 20, 2007)

:ditto:

having some troubles over at CM this morning. i noticed the number of active posters is way down too. i'm guessing this is due to the problem.


----------



## hong (Mar 20, 2007)

It seems to be working intermittently. Give it a few more days to settle down.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 20, 2007)

The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

Click the  Refresh button, or try again later.

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

To check your connection settings, click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Connections tab, click Settings. The settings should match those provided by your local area network (LAN) administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). 
See if your Internet connection settings are being detected. You can set Microsoft Windows to examine your network and automatically discover network connection settings (if your network administrator has enabled this setting). 
Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. 
On the Connections tab, click LAN Settings. 
Select Automatically detect settings, and then click OK. 
Some sites require 128-bit connection security. Click the Help menu and then click About Internet Explorer to determine what strength security you have installed. 
If you are trying to reach a secure site, make sure your Security settings can support it. Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Advanced tab, scroll to the Security section and check settings for SSL 2.0, SSL 3.0, TLS 1.0, PCT 1.0. 
Click the  Back button to try another link. 



Cannot find server or DNS Error
Internet Explorer


----------



## Ovinomancer (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm back to bouncing off the Register.com site.  Worked fine last night, gone today.

At this rate Russ, you're never gonna get to hear my clarified position.


----------



## DaveyJones (Mar 20, 2007)

Ovinomancer said:
			
		

> I'm back to bouncing off the Register.com site.  Worked fine last night, gone today.
> 
> At this rate Russ, you're never gonna get to hear my clarified position.



what is your user name over there?


----------

